

New startup launches. Grandiose marketing? Check. See: "What is Breather?" - chrbutler
http://inoveryourhead.net/what-is-breather/

======
chrbutler
Breather may end up a success. As far as I can tell, it's riffing on AirBnB --
instead of monetizing unused residential space, they're monetizing unused
commercial space. OK. That's actually a very good idea.

But "changing the landscape of cities forever"? I don't know about that.
Perhaps there's a Segway partnership they haven't mentioned yet.

